# Fort Pitt Retriever Club Spring Field Trial Results



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry, Fort Pitt


Derby 34 entered 32 started

Call Backs to the 2nd
3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31, 34
20 dogs


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Glen. Any news on callbacks to the 3rd?

John


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Derby results:

1st 31 Finnegan Pat Martin/Mike Ough
2nd 12 Juice Chip McEwen/Mike Ough
3rd 16 Rainy Van Qualls O/H
4th 22 Darla Frank Purdy O/H
RJ 3 Bella Marion Swingle/Alan Pleasant
Jams: 21 Rough Mike Ballezzi/Mike Ough
13 Stella Tim Doane O/H
20 Dominique David Aul/Tera Lanczak

Congratulations!


----------



## jodriver (May 15, 2003)

Congratulations to Pat and Finnegan.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st 31 Finnegan Pat Martin/Mike Ough
> 2nd 12 Juice Chip McEwen/Mike Ough
> ...


Atta boy Mike. Congrats to Pat Martin on the win!


----------



## lghare (Mar 20, 2010)

Congratulations to all, I wanted to get down this year but could not make it.
Lorraine


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Any more news on the Open?


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st - #4 Tyson- Alan P (QNO)
2nd - #14 Diesel - Alan P
3rd - #18 Chopper - Alan P
4th - # 1 Pixie - Bev Burns
RJ - # 45 Emmy Vic R
Jam # 21 Ozzy Alan P.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

More Fluffy pompoms!!!!!!
Congrads to Bev and Pixie!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Good For You Bev! Tough Group, Good Dogs!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

2goldens said:


> Good For You Bev! Tough Group, Good Dogs!


Times two! And a big congratulations to Chopper, Alan and the Coopers on his third!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats to Alan and Avin on the open win


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Sue Kiefer said:


> More Fluffy pompoms!!!!!!
> Congrads to Bev and Pixie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sue


Yeah, Baby! Congrats Bev!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Sue Kiefer said:


> More Fluffy pompoms!!!!!!
> Congrads to Bev and Pixie!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sue


Double up on the Pom Poms!! 

Congratulations Bev..and, Little Bit of Gold Dust***MH, "Pixie" !!  

Just a little "bit" of "Phoenix" working it's magic??? !

Judy


----------



## pjcooper3 (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks Becky! We are very proud of Chopper. And congratulations to Alan & Team Black River on another successful weekend!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Peg, John, Sue, Judy, Becky for the congrats. and support. Pixies' little sister, Adams Acres Cadi also won the Q at Fort Pitt. More pom-poms!


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

WOW, good for Jeff and Cadi too!!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1st 31 Finnegan Pat Martin/Mike Ough
> 2nd 12 Juice Chip McEwen/Mike Ough
> ...


Woohoo to Finnegan! Congrats Pat & Mike Ough and all the dogs that finished!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Beverly Burns said:


> Thanks Peg, John, Sue, Judy, Becky for the congrats. and support. Pixies' little sister, Adams Acres Cadi also won the Q at Fort Pitt. More pom-poms!


Congrats to Jeff and Cadi! Nice trial and well deserved win.

While we're shaking pom-poms for fluffies... my black fluffy FCR finished with a 3rd in the Q.


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Beverly Burns said:


> Thanks Peg, John, Sue, Judy, Becky for the congrats. and support. Pixies' little sister, Adams Acres Cadi also won the Q at Fort Pitt. More pom-poms!


Congratulations Beverly!!!! I'm thinking it was the set up marks from last week that helped. (self serving attempt at humor). It was great meeting you and Jerry and thanks for the wine and the hug! a TIP OF THE HAT! to you both. Greg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Dan Wegner said:


> Congrats to Jeff and Cadi! Nice trial and well deserved win.
> 
> While we're shaking pom-poms for fluffies... my black fluffy FCR finished with a 3rd in the Q.


Results news is getting better and better...Pom Poms Away!! ..for the "black fluffy", FCR as well!

Congratulations! ..... on the very nice Q 1st...and third placements!!

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Cadi is adorable - good for her!!!


----------

